# Pelleted or Cubed Hay?



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi!

I'm kinda new to goats and I'm looking for something additional to feed my Nigerians due to our terrible drought. I saw these at TS tonight and was curious about them.

What is everyone's opinions on these pelleted & cubed hays by Standlee? Are they okay for goats?

Timothy Grass Pellets
Alfalfa/Oats Cubes
Alfalfa/Timothy Cubes or Pellets
Beat Pulp Pellets

Will my little Nigerians be able to eat the large cubes? I wanted to try the Alfalfa/Oat Cubes but worried they would be too hard to eat.

I have 2 adult does in milk & 2 doelings that are about 4 months old.

Currently I'm feeding:

Purina Goat Chow (2 X daily)
Bagged Alfalfa hay (2 X daily)
Sudan Hay (free choice)
Loose goat minerals (free choice)
(*Kids get free access to alfalfa*)
Browse available (6-12 hours a day)

I have tried coastal hay & just about every fruit & veggies I could think of. My goats seem picky and wont touch anything else. They barely eat the Sudan hay as it is. I also tried Timothy hay that I give my chinchillas and they just nibbled at it a little.

We live on 6 acres but we are running out of browse due to the sever drought. Even good hay is getting harder to find at a reasonable price so I would like to find some other options.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from NJ :wave: 

I use the Standee Alfalfa pellets and mix it in with the other grains I use.


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

I use alfalfa pellets along with their browse in pasture. and I do not feed grain as I don't feel it is natural for them to eat it like people feed it.


----------

